# Runnin with the Devil solo w/TABs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey all, OK so I added another video. They won't keep coming at this pace but i wanted to work out the process a bit.

Enjoy!

Runnin with the Devil solo w/TABs - YouTube


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Very good, and I like how it's short and sweet with tabs. Most how to vids have a longer introduction than your entire video.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah I hate that too. I wanted to put the clip on the beginning so that people know I can play a bit (there are so many weak players who do these, you need to have some credibility in the eyes of the viewer i think) but beyond that let's get busy! Glad you are digging.


----------

